# Going out of Town - How long can Poison Dart Frogs go without Food for?



## that Frog Guy

I have to go out of town for a Few Days and I do not have anybody to feed my Frogs.

What do you guys normally do with your frogs when you have to leave town?

Anybody have any good tips?

How long can Poison Dart Frogs go without Food for?


----------



## frogface

If they are well fed, I'd say they can go a week. Or, I should say, I believe that my frogs would be ok for a week without food. Their tanks are seeded with springtails and isopods, so they would have something to snack on. I would feed them well before leaving.

I would be more concerned with not being able to monitor them, in case something went wrong, such as the AC going out.

Some folks have set up feeding stations, like ff cultures with small holes that are large enough for flies to get out but too small for frogs to get in. 

How long were you planning to be away?


----------



## that Frog Guy

About 3.5 Days

Leaving Monday morning.

Coming back Thursday very very late most likely.

I will leave the lights off.

Also, I will feed them before I go in the morning of course and mist.

My Monsoon is broken.

I currently have been misting with a hand sprayer once or twice a day with no drop in humidity at all.

Do you think I will have a humidity problem during this time?


----------



## frogface

I use a handsprayer for all of my tanks and do not always spray every day. As long as the tank lids aren't screen, I think the humidity should be fine. I would have no concern leaving my frogs for 3 days. If you feel that your frogs are well fed and healthy, then I think they will be fine.


----------



## Peter Keane

I know this is too late for your situation, but if you are going to be away for 3+ consecutive days you should calculate backwards and make a small culture (16 oz.) and have them ready to hatch for each vivarium. Pop out one hole in a vented lid and as the flies hatch they will climb out and be picked off by your frogs. I wouldn't try it with thumbnails though as they may be small enough to climb into the hole and be caught in the culture. For thumbnail frogs, add a ton more springs and this should suffice. Same for young and juvenile frogs. 

As far as humidity, you can keep the humidity up enough if you use live plants, extra leaf litter, sphagnum moss, and cocohuts. As stated in an earlier response, if your frogs were well fed, you/they will be fine according to your schedule.

Petrr Keane


----------



## that Frog Guy

Peter Keane said:


> I know this is too late for your situation, but if you are going to be away for 3+ consecutive days you should calculate backwards and make a small culture (16 oz.) and have them ready to hatch for each vivarium. Pop out one hole in a vented lid and as the flies hatch they will climb out and be picked off by your frogs. I wouldn't try it with thumbnails though as they may be small enough to climb into the hole and be caught in the culture. For thumbnail frogs, add a ton more springs and this should suffice. Same for young and juvenile frogs.
> 
> As far as humidity, you can keep the humidity up enough if you use live plants, extra leaf litter, sphagnum moss, and cocohuts. As stated in an earlier response, if your frogs were well fed, you/they will be fine according to your schedule.
> 
> Petrr Keane


I have lots of live plants, glass tops, moss, and cocohuts.

So the cocohuts have higher humidity than the rest of the terrarium?

The other problem I have is that I never added Springtails to my terrarium.

Is that going to be a big problem?


----------



## frogface

Even without springs, if they are already well fed frogs, I think they will be fine for 3 days. Some folks only feed their frogs once a week.


----------



## that Frog Guy

frogface said:


> Even without springs, if they are already well fed frogs, I think they will be fine for 3 days. Some folks only feed their frogs once a week.


What people only feed their Frogs once a week?

How do they not starve to death?

I thought you had to feed them every day like any other animal or person.

Mine eat every day and eat a ton.

They do not stop.

They will hang around the feeding area for hours usually even if food is not around.


----------



## Scott Richardson

that is why cb frogs are fat. Wild frogs have to hunt for food and eat much less


----------



## MD_Frogger

Depending on type, current health, and age it will vary.


----------



## dgyoung

Just get a small deli cup place some media in it and poke like 3-4 small holes in it and load it up with flys they will crawl out slowly feeding your frogs while your gone


----------



## ju5t1n

dgyoung said:


> Just get a small deli cup place some media in it and poke like 3-4 small holes in it and load it up with flys they will crawl out slowly feeding your frogs while your gone


lol I'm going to do that when I go on vacation! Thank you.


----------



## raelilphil

So I'm resurrecting old boards left and right I suppose. I hope people still agree with these posts. I'm a teacher, and I took my froggies to school yesterday, and left them there for the week like usual. But then unforecasted snow hit and now we have two days in a row of snow days and I can't get into the building (alarm set) to get my frogs. This morning a custodian sprayed the tank for me, but no food (I accidentally cultured the jumping flies) because it freaked him out and I figured I'd be back tomorrow. Will my froggies be okay with 2 days without food? They get fed every day with supplements and the heat should be fine (heating pad, timed heater in the room, my fleece jacket over the tank).

I plan on getting someone to let me into the building on Thursday if no school again. I probably should just keep them home until the snow truly will not be returning.

Thoughts? I'm worried.


----------



## Dev30ils

They'll be fine. Frogs definitely do not need to eat every single day. The vast majority of captive frogs are obese.


----------



## raelilphil

Well, I had read that young frogs should eat every day, but one of them called for the first time yesterday, so maybe they aren't so young anymore. I've had them 2 months, and they've shed twice and are slightly bigger, but not sure how old they were when I got them.

Other things say they can go up to a week, but that seems mean.


----------



## Dev30ils

Young frogs should probably be fed more often, but I still think every day is overkill. Especially when they have access to springtails & isopods in the tank.


----------



## raelilphil

I don't have springtails and isopods yet.


----------



## Boondoggle

Young frogs can be fed more often without getting obese, as they tend to just turn it into growth. In truth it's hard to overfeed a growing froglet. Really 2 days is absolutely no big deal, especially if they are already well fed. FYI In the future, if you know you will be gone a while just feed heavy and then leave a couple banana slices in the tank. The flies will tend to stay around the fruit and not leave the tank and the frogs will revisit the "feeding station". It's not perfect, but It's what I do if I'm gone for 4 days or under.


----------



## raelilphil

Thanks everyone. Trust me, had I known, I would have taken them. The secretary said she'd feed them for me, but when I explained it to her, she was confused and slightly repulsed, so I might try and meet her.

Either way, they have little fat bellies, so hopefully they will hunt down the errant flies from yesterday and hunker down. My fattest one just started calling, and I had thought it was a female, so maybe I am overfeeding them.


----------

